# Beware mobile tyre fitters?



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My worst fears came true with my recent new set of tyres!

I have always used a local tyre co. who I've never had any problems with, however on this occasion they were over £100 dearer than elsewhere for a set of Goodyear asymmetric 5 tyres, so with a recommendation from someone else who'd used them before, I opted to buy online and have a mobile fitter do the job in the car park at work, in theory saving both money and time.

Sadly what I was almost secretly expecting to happen, happened - the tyre fitter damaged a wheel 

Fortunately I spotted it before I'd paid (mysteriously the fitter was "unaware" :roll: )

So back to my trusted local tyre co for a quote to repair the wheel, which was done last week with the inconvenience of leaving car with them for a few days.

End result is wheel perfect again and fitter now paid, less 140 quid for the repair and inconvenience!

Anyone else had a bad experience with mobile fitters or am I typical of bad luck?!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Bad luck [smiley=bigcry.gif] The mobile tyre fitters are ok for something like a van with steel wheels but you're chancing it with any kind of alloy as they don't have the equipment the stores have. Only if you're very pushed...

I always use Kwik Fit ( I know but I like 'em) and the branch I use have the latest non touch Hunter Hawkeye machines which don't give any trouble.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah I guess you're right. I only went this route as it was recommended by a friend who'd used them and before he started assured me there would be no issues as I said I was nervous about damage to rims!

Oh well 8)


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Ah that sucks man, glad you got it sorted. I also use Kwikfit for wheels and alignment as they've given me no issues. I get along with them so they do me great deals and extra free services


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

That's rubbish, I'd be raging but at least you caught it before paying up.

I've never tried a mobile fitter. I use a local Kwikfit who have always been great even if I turn up 5 mins before closing.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Kwikfit :lol: I wouldn't let one of their centres fit a tyre to a wheel barrow.

My experience with with mobile fitment is 100% great; I always use this service as it puts the onus on one individual to get things right - which they always have for me. Much more convenient, no waiting around some stinking garage and personable as well. I think that you can also 'keep an eye on them' is another plus. Also note that only the better staff become mobile fitters, leaving the spotty little grease balls behind at the centre to feck up your wheels. Every mobile fitter I have met, seems to be a cut above the toe rags at the centres...

I hear so many tales of woe when people use fitting centres, particularly Kwikfit, well, I just wouldn't risk it and if you do - make sure you photograph every wheel and make sure they know you've done that! I'd also check your tyre pressures before driving off, as most of these places employ utter morons. Good luck. I'll stick with mobile fitting thanks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

I suspect there is some regional variation with nationwide chains like Kwik-fit. I'm sure the vast majority are fine or they wouldn't have survived this long, especially with all the competition. Most provide a comfortable waiting area with a coffee machine if you actually want to wait. As said, a mobile tyre fit should probably be regarded as a last resort (for the fitting of new tyres anyway), as they obviously can't carry all the specialised kit in the back of a van.

I think if I had to use one I would pick a recognised Tyre company (that I had dealt with before) who _also_ provided a mobile fitting service. I have always used a company called Bush Tyres who have about 20 centres dotted around the east of England and Yorkshire. They provide high performance tyres and also provide a full alloy wheel refurb service, so are very conscious of the butter-like alloys fitted to modern cars. And nearly all their centres are rated as 5-star on Trustpilot.

As an aside, getting _emergency_ assistance in the event of a puncture is an interesting topic, given that the TT does not have a spare wheel. I know that Bush came out to a local gym to repair a friend's puncture and she was happy to wait for a hour or so in the coffee lounge for the guy to arrive. I don't think they officially offer an emergency service, but I see that they do offer an out-of hours service (i.e. outside of 8-till-6, Mon-Sat), so pretty impressive. I guess most people would just call Audi Assistance or the AA/RAC, but my quick peruse of Bush's web site proved useful for future reference!


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Re. spare wheel; the only reason the TT doesn't have one is to save money for Audi. The car is designed to carry a space-saver and you can buy the parts to fit one. Search on this forum for some excellent instructions on how to do it including parts numbers. Cost me about £85 for the parts at Stoke Audi, but I already had a suitable spare and tyre in my garage. Re. fitters; I have had decent experience with KwikFit too, but unless I'm forced not to I always use a local ex-independent who are now part of the ProTyre brand. Becoming part of ProTyre doesn't seem to have changed anything and the variety of Porsches, Rangies and other upmarket machinery that's always in there for tyres is a sight to behold. I suggest that you can choose a good tyre fitter by driving slowly past and looking at the kind of cars that other customers have brought in. If those cars are even more upmarket than yours, the place is OK.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> I suspect there is some regional variation with nationwide chains like Kwik-fit. I'm sure the vast majority are fine or they wouldn't have survived this long, especially with all the competition. Most provide a comfortable waiting area with a coffee machine if you actually want to wait. As said, a mobile tyre fit should probably be regarded as a last resort (for the fitting of new tyres anyway), as they obviously can't carry all the specialised kit in the back of a van.
> 
> I think if I had to use one I would pick a recognised Tyre company (that I had dealt with before) who _also_ provided a mobile fitting service. I have always used a company called Bush Tyres who have about 20 centres dotted around the east of England and Yorkshire. They provide high performance tyres and also provide a full alloy wheel refurb service, so are very conscious of the butter-like alloys fitted to modern cars. And nearly all their centres are rated as 5-star on Trustpilot.
> 
> As an aside, getting _emergency_ assistance in the event of a puncture is an interesting topic, given that the TT does not have a spare wheel. I know that Bush came out to a local gym to repair a friend's puncture and she was happy to wait for a hour or so in the coffee lounge for the guy to arrive. I don't think they officially offer an emergency service, but I see that they do offer an out-of hours service (i.e. outside of 8-till-6, Mon-Sat), so pretty impressive. I guess most people would just call Audi Assistance or the AA/RAC, but my quick peruse of Bush's web site proved useful for future reference!


You say, "...a mobile tyre fit should probably be regarded as a last resort (for the fitting of new tyres anyway), as they obviously can't carry all the specialised kit in the back of a van." Obviously? Come on, are you serious? They absolutely carry all the necessary the kit in their vans and from own experience, mobile fitting is way (way) better than going to any mainstream centre, such as your local Kwikfit. Why not try it and then you might know what you're talking about :roll: You really think anyone would want to sit in some stuffy room with a bunch of other people breathing their germs all over you, whilst you sip your cup of recycled coffee, pondering the meaning of life as you are kept waiting for ever and a day. I'd rather make better use of my time thank you. Come on, it's a no brainer. Going to a centre is the real last resort. Strange how their customer satisfaction ratings are much higher for their mobile fitting services [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sounds like Pred is a mobile tyre fitter or sells the kit to them. Too much unworthy bollocks being said here


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> Kwikfit :lol: I wouldn't let one of their centres fit a tyre to a wheel barrow.
> ... leaving the spotty little grease balls behind at the centre to feck up your wheels. Every mobile fitter I have met, seems to be a cut above the toe rags at the centres...
> ... as most of these places employ utter morons. Good luck. I'll stick with mobile fitting thanks.


What a warm and inclusive statement that I'm sure we can all subscribe to!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Recently I had tyres changed on new forged rims. I had 2 sets of alloys damaged while changing tyres by the main dealer (bmw) which resulted in them supplying new alloys which come pre fitted with run crap tyres. I went to my local alloy wheel refurbishers and asked who was best to use to change tyres in my area. He advised none of them, that kwik fit and others send a lot of work his way. He said that if they scratch them while fitting the tyre they tend to leave some soap on the rim masking the scratch. That soon as you leave they deny all responsibility for the damage. The powder coat guy changed my tyres and will be doing so in the future. In theory day in day out they put tyres onto newly refurbished wheels so they take more care than your typical tyre fitter.


----------

